# Kindle Oasis and Kindle Paperwhite...Both Waterproof...really?



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I bought a Kindle Oasis last year. Had plans to buy a hot tub and looked forward to reading in the tub. Since the Oasis is waterproof that was gonna be my weapon of choice. Got the hot tub installed a month or so ago and used the Oasis a couple times with no problems and then it started locking up. Never dropped it in the water, never got it wet. Seemed as if the water vapors were getting sucked into the Oasis. 

Stopped using the Oasis in the hot tub. Had no problems out of the hot tub and the only conclusion I could come to was the damn thing wasn't waterproof. What to do? Noticed the new Kindle Paperwhite was listed as "waterproof" in the Amazon offering and figured I'd give it a try. Bought one and got it a little over a month ago. It didn't seem to have any issues with water until a week or two ago and then it started locking up. Became unusable in the tub, fine outside the tub. Again, it wasn't dropped in the water and never was wet.

So, almost four hundred dollars spent on two purportedly "waterproof" Kindles that I can't use in the hot tub. What to do? I really like the Oasis and the Paperwhite is a lot smaller. Don't see any use for it...bought it for the hot tub.

Called Amazon today and told the CSR what was happening. Kindle specialist. He listened to me and then told me "waterproof" doesn't mean you can drop it in water. Told him it didn't and went thru the whole thing again. He tells me he understands and is gonna send this up the food chain and let the engineers take care of it. Whoa! What about me? I would not have purchased the Paperwhite had I known this would happen.

The CSR puts me on hold and comes back and tells me they will make an exception this one time and refund the cost of the Paperwhite and the cover. Okay, that's nice but what about the word "waterproof" on the offerings? Is that gonna stay? Sure aren't waterproof. 

Well, I figured he'd gone as far as he could and I told him he did the honorable thing and we ended the conversation. I'm on my way the the UPS store to return the Paperwhite and it's cover. Then I have to find an E-reader that's actually waterproof or at least water vapor proof. I'm not gonna let go of this...

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich - let us know if you find such a beast.


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Rich, have you considered a waterproof case for your preferred e-reader? A quick search returns cases that proport to be waterproof and submersible. Can't comment on how well they do/don't work, but it may be an option.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

There is such an item that is resistant to a humid environment such as a hot tub -- it's called a book.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> Rich - let us know if you find such a beast.


I spent some time looking for one this morning. Didn't see anything that interested me. Was hoping someone here would solve this puzzle.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

steve053 said:


> Rich, have you considered a waterproof case for your preferred e-reader? A quick search returns cases that proport to be waterproof and submersible. Can't comment on how well they do/don't work, but it may be an option.


On Amazon I found this: https://www.amazon.com/WALNEW-Unive...056&sprefix=waterproof+kindle+,aps,144&sr=8-3
This is a bag. I only have the Oasis and the offering says it will fit in the bag. 10 bucks. Price bothers me. Concept bothers me. But 10 bucks? I'm gonna try it. Did you find something better? Most of the covers are waterproof or water resistant but they don't protect the Kindle.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> There is such an item that is resistant to a humid environment such as a hot tub -- it's called a book.


Gee, poor simple me never gave that a thought. Where would I find such a beast?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rich said:


> On Amazon I found this: https://www.amazon.com/WALNEW-Universal-Waterproof-Protective-Paperwhite/dp/B00KX8TY10/ref=sr_1_3?crid=39PTDU3X3S3RI&keywords=waterproof+kindle+case&qid=1572981056&sprefix=waterproof+kindle+,aps,144&sr=8-3
> This is a bag. I only have the Oasis and the offering says it will fit in the bag. 10 bucks. Price bothers me. Concept bothers me. But 10 bucks? I'm gonna try it. Did you find something better? Most of the covers are waterproof or water resistant but they don't protect the Kindle.
> 
> Rich


Just bought the bag, comes tomorrow. I'll post a revue. I don't have high hopes.

Rich


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

Rich said:


> On Amazon I found this: https://www.amazon.com/WALNEW-Universal-Waterproof-Protective-Paperwhite/dp/B00KX8TY10/ref=sr_1_3?crid=39PTDU3X3S3RI&keywords=waterproof+kindle+case&qid=1572981056&sprefix=waterproof+kindle+,aps,144&sr=8-3
> This is a bag. I only have the Oasis and the offering says it will fit in the bag. 10 bucks. Price bothers me. Concept bothers me. But 10 bucks? I'm gonna try it. * Did you find something better?* Most of the covers are waterproof or water resistant but they don't protect the Kindle.
> 
> Rich


I almost did, but it's for the oasis 1, and it's not in stock.
Make your Kindle Oasis 1 waterproof with this $15 case from iThrough

Here's hoping a simple bag will work.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have never read a book or ebook in a hot tub. Usually I'm with others and drinking wine and talking and listening.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

steve053 said:


> I almost did, but it's for the oasis 1, and it's not in stock.
> Make your Kindle Oasis 1 waterproof with this $15 case from iThrough
> 
> Here's hoping a simple bag will work.


Added that case to my List on Amazon. If they come back I'll get one. Meanwhile, I should have the "bag" in hand shortly. I'll take it to the tub tonight, see what happens. I'd rather have the case you linked to, that was exactly what I wanted. Thanks.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I have never read a book or ebook in a hot tub. Usually I'm with others and drinking wine and talking and listening.


Been reading in hot tubs for decades, finally have one of my own and I'm gonna spend a lot of time reading in it. Again, YMMV.

Rich


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I take my 9 year old Kindle to the beach in a large ziplock. Sometimes difficult to see but generally works.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I take my 9 year old Kindle to the beach in a large ziplock. Sometimes difficult to see but generally works.


I put my Oasis in a quart size Ziplock bag yesterday and spent a half hour in the hot tub with no problems. The "bag" I bought was similar to a Ziplock but it had three ziplocks on it, one on top of the other. If the Oasis had fit in it I would have kept it. I'm gonna keep searching for a truly waterproof case but for the time being I'm quite satisfied with my makeshift baggy.

Rich


----------

